# Litchfield Release New Ecutek Software



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been trying to finish writing a detailed post for some time but we’ve had our heads down busy working these last few months.

We’re excited to finally be able to release the new Ecutek software for the GTR to our customers 

*More maps, more resolution, more control = more performance*









Our new Version 3 software will improve all aspects of our maps for both custom builds and our popular Stage upgrade packages. As many of you will know we have been working really hard with Ecutek to improve the products we offer. Our demo GTR has spent countless hours on the road and Ecutek’s dyno during development of the new software. In recent weeks we have even reverted the engine back to standard specification to get more representative testing done. We have also done circuit testing with World Touring Car driver Tom Chilton. It has taken longer than we thought but I think everyone will be pleased with the finished product.

*What is Ecutek RaceROM Version 3 software?*

This major update to the Ecutek GTR software has taken over a year to develop and test. It represents the single biggest change to the GTR ECU since we first started tuning the car.

We have had great success with Ecutek’s previous RaceROM software with hundreds of cars successfully programmed over the years. RaceROM offered two separate modes and a number of extra maps which allowed us to work around restrictions in the original Nissan ECU code. This included higher boost limits, Over boost control and speed density mapping.










In 2012 Ecutek gave us the breakthrough of Custom Maps which allowed us to leave behind adapting the original Nissan maps and produce our own. We are able to take almost all the main inputs and create a custom map to effect the key output parameters to suit the car’s upgrades. We can even use the calculations of one custom map to be an input for the next one. The scope and flexibility this gives is massive but also very time consuming. 

Amongst the changes we tested we developed new boost control strategies for big turbo cars along with larger fuel and ignition maps. These changes worked so well that Ecutek have decided to code it into the Version 3 Tuner software. They have also worked out a way of removing more of the original ECUs limits and providing us with even greater control.

*More Driver Selectable Maps*

We are now able to offer 4 completely separate Engine maps which the driver can instantly swap between, using the cruise control buttons. Boost targets are still adjustable in each map for fine tuning and more control of the power output.

Our staged upgrades will initially utilise the 4 maps for completely different settings for pump fuel; 95 Unleaded, 97 Super, 98 Super and 99 Octane Super Unleaded modes. Having separate modes allows for more optimised performance on the higher octane settings as we don’t have to work on the worst case fuel. 

We can also produce separate maps when in Launch control mode, Valet mode, different race fuels and soon traction control settings.

When changing between modes the coolant gauge will display which map has been selected before reverting back to the normal temperature display. When combined with our new gearbox software we can also drive the rev counter to show which map number has been selected.

*Higher resolution control*










Previously we have been restricted to using Nissan’s map layout and sizes. The new Version 3 software gives us our own maps which are significantly larger to offer even finer control over fuelling, ignition timing and speed density in each mode. 

Everyone who has driven the GTR with the new software installed has commented on how much smoother the car is to drive.

*Increased Engine load*

The engine load parameter was previously adjustable within the Nissan software but had a limitation which our very high powered cars could hit. For medium power cars we could adjust this setting to allow more resolution but it would also effect the huge number of the load based maps within the engine and gearbox ECUs. We could work around this by changing some of the torque tables but Ecutek’s new software allows elegant and seamless integration with Nissan’s original load based torque control strategy. This means that all the calculations work as Nissan intended whilst allowing a limitless load calculation for engine power. 
There is now improved control over the gearbox with clutch pack pressures being adjusted at the correct time and by the correct amount.

*New Speed Density set up*










The speed density maps have been completely rewritten with a higher resolution volumetric efficiency table, improved maths model and removal of the previous ECU limitations. We are still able to use this in a combination with the original MAF sensor based load input or run the car entirely on the MAP sensor. Charge air temperature can be taken from either the MAF sensor input or from additional ECU inputs for accurate calculation. Using another input also allows for the monitoring of turbo and intercooler performance and custom maps can be setup where required. 

We will soon have ‘Plug and Play kits’ for both options.

*Improved Boost Control, Customs maps and much more*









On top of the new maps we also still have the option of using our own custom maps to allow the engine to perform just how we want it to. For example we have created custom maps for improved boost control which is especially useful on big turbo cars. These maps allow us to constantly trim the turbo wastegate duty with proportional and integral values to insure our target boost is achieved in each gear. It also allows for much faster tuning of the boost control compared to Nissan’s very good, but complicated, strategies.

We also have also setup a number of other custom maps for per gear ignition, fuel and boost targets to get the best out of the car in each situation.
The custom maps feature also has vehicle speed sensor input for each wheel so we are in the process of creating an additional traction control setting which will trim fuel and ignition to blend the power out if too much wheel spin is detected. On high power cars the traction control can kick in too readily under acceleration and if Race Mode TC is selected it can be quite late and abrupt when it steps in. We’re expecting this new option will either stop Race Mode TC from kicking in, or if it does need to, it will happen more smoothly.

Similar maps will be created for the Launch control modes which should monitor and allow just enough wheel spin to give a better get away from the line.

*ProECU Improvements*










Ecuteks powerful ProECU software and cable have also been enhanced with improved logging parameters and default settings to make it even easier to datalog the engine and gearbox performance. The software allows the instant viewing of log files with the ability to check and compare data in clear graphical form. This makes tuning cars remotely quicker and easier so more time can be spent on fine tuning.

*I already have a Litchfield Ecutek tuned ECU, will I get more power?*

There will be performance improvements in all our Stage upgrade packages and our website information will change shortly to reflect this. Having greater control over each aspect of the engines performance allows for a more refined and powerful calibration. For example Stage 1 performance will increase to around 580bhp with a torque increase throughout the rev range.

*When and how much?*

The new software is available now for all new bookings.

We have decided to offer the latest software update as a free upgrade for our entire Stage 1-4 customers when combined with a service or additional work. Because the software is so different we ideally need to custom tune each car here. Customers with ProECU cables already will also be able to take advantage of this offer so please contact us to make arrangements to suit you 

Stage 5+ customers may need to pay a small fee depending on the time require to tune such a high power car for all the different boost levels and options available. Please feel free to contact us at any time with any questions 

*What next?*

With the new software complete we will continue to develop and improve the features wherever possible. With this in mind we are lending our demo car to one of the world’s best ECU calibrators to offer a second opinion on some of our work. So when he’s not working on making Lewis’s car go faster he’ll be tinkering with ours 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That's incredible, Iain. Really great to see the depth of what EcuTek are doing.

I'm just arranging for my car to go to SRD for their FMIC, enlarged inlets and a new exhaust and I'll be up for the downpipes and map.

Great stuff, will be in touch!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great work, any eta on the traction control?

Anders


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I already have this update on my stage 6 and I have to say it is very impressive!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

cant wait for the traction control.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Anders, I have a crude version of the traction control working now but it needs more work. We're going back on track soon and hopefully it'll be wet. I have also spoken to MIRA about renting the wet handling circuit 

Its not the sort of thing you want to dial in on the road 

We can have different traction control settings on each map but I'm trying to get it adjustable using the cruise control switch so you can make live changes.

Regards

Iain


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Iain,

Reference our conversation earlier on, presumably the new map you're sending me will be based on this V3?

Thanks


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap, i'll send the base map over this evening


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> Yeap, i'll send the base map over this evening


Excellent, thanks


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been logging with this new version for a few days, and I sent the final log for tweaking this morning. I now have it on 99 RON map 1.3 bar max boost. I have asked for a 100 or 102 RON map as I can obtain these fuels for special occasions.

Sorry about calling Iain at stupid hours to get this done but he never complains

Initially Iain had been quite cautious but as the revised maps came in, so the power went up and hopefully the final one will be outstanding.

Initial comments are less black smoke and pulling more evenly up to the 7,000 rpm. Still get the traction control interfering with the fast starts and particularly on any downhill slopes WOT.

I did a very amateur dyno check through the V1 Monitor having put in the correct weight of the vehicle and although it is bound to be inaccurate at least it has proved to be a measure for each map Iain has sent me.

1st map 604bhp, 2nd map 616bhp, 3rd map 629bhp and 4th map.............:clap:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Am I right in saying you can change boost levels on each of the available maps, maybe not the 95 ocatane one so much. 

But for the like of the 97,98 and 99 maps you could run low mid and high boost if you wish?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ja5on said:


> Am I right in saying you can change boost levels on each of the available maps, maybe not the 95 ocatane one so much.
> 
> But for the like of the 97,98 and 99 maps you could run low mid and high boost if you wish?


Yes but the max boost setting will be higher as the octane count increases.

David


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> Anders, I have a crude version of the traction control working now but it needs more work. We're going back on track soon and hopefully it'll be wet. I have also spoken to MIRA about renting the wet handling circuit
> 
> Its not the sort of thing you want to dial in on the road
> 
> ...


Hi Iain,

If you go the Mira route and need a second car, let me know 

Anders


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

is this version available to other ecutek tuners who it wasn't available to before?

when is live tuning going to start development?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying the update John, another on its way  For previous tunes the initial base map may feel a little slower as unfortunately we can't just copying the previous file details across so it needs to start more conservatively. After a couple of logs and revisions there should a noticeable improvement.

Jason, the boost can be adjusted in each mode between our pre-set upper and lower limits. On a Stage 2 car we set the minimum boost to 0.5bar then a max boost target of 1 bar (95octane), 1.1 bar (97 Octane) and 1.2 bar for both 98 and 99 Octane modes. You use the cruise control switch to move this up and down to suit.

I'll let you know Anders 

Iain


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I was one of the first to have this done a couple of weeks ago and must say the car seems to pull much smoother throughout the rev range. Combined with the gearbox upgrade it really transforms the car. Stage 4 is enough for me now , makes sense to learn to handle that power and improve on handling/ brakes etc. I also had the eibach arb' s done from Iain and must say the turn in is so much sharper. It feels more planted.


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> We have decided to offer the latest software update as a free upgrade for our entire Stage 1-4 customers when combined with a service or additional work. Because the software is so different we ideally need to custom tune each car here.


Iain - Re your mention of custom tuning each car. Mine is Stage 1, and have the 36month service due in a few weeks. I was planning to go to Sly Kaizer. Is the custom tune something Sly can do, or must it come back to you?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great work Iain...look forward to working your magic on mine


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Nobody answers this, not even EcuTek so I ask Ian:

- Is the knock indicator actually working now?

and less important: Do we still have to cycle key to enable valet mode?

Otherwise the new features are great!!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't wait to stick this on Thursday night - Iain is there new gearbox software I need for mine? Also should I be using map you sent me on shall I wait for the John M map and then do logging runs on mine to fine tune or safer to start from base image and work up? Running at Abersoch Sunday so don't want to damage anything although am sure Fuggles will hold the laptop for some logging runs and way to Wales!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

We'll I have to say the V3 is super smooth, much smoother than stock even at stage 5!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like a massive step from Litchfields and Ecutek :bowdown1:

Can't wait to get it updated although think i might be pushing it to get it sorted for SCD this weekend.

Iain you have a PM about getting an ecutek cable :thumbsup:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Iain,
+1 on the PM request for copy of file, have my cable on stand by.
Fantastic work yet again:bowdown1:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Sounds like a massive step from Litchfields and Ecutek :bowdown1:
> 
> Can't wait to get it updated although think i might be pushing it to get it sorted for SCD this weekend.
> 
> Iain you have a PM about getting an ecutek cable :thumbsup:


SamboGrove you're welcome to borrow my cable if you need it before the weekend - just drop me a txt.

Protegimus


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome we have been tuning a lot of cars lately on Ecutek @our workshop in newcastle via litchfields and they feel very good..

So if your local and dont want to mess around with this and need any updates or tweeks we have all the PRO software from litchfields here to help.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Is this update available for other ecutek users who used diff tuners ?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Sinth said:


> Is this update available for other ecutek users who used diff tuners ?


i was told by someone else, that this software is beta and that only beta tuners have access to it for there customers. 

so i deduce that its not available to other ecutek tuners (unless they are also in the beta program).


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Even more to look forward to, when in for a service in a couple of weeks time :thumbsup:

Iain, don't forget my jacket!

Ikey


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I am another member who has been doing some logging with this new software from Iain.

As shown there are a lot of technical changes in the background with the new software, and from an end user perspective it has made a real difference. I have a stage 4 car with downpipes, and I echo what has already been said about smoothness, combined with the new transmission map the car is very smooth indeed! It is a very noticeable difference straight away. It does also seem that smoke has been reduced further too.

In terms of power increase I don't have a V-box or similar, so it's hard to tell really as the car already pulled very well anyway.

Keep up the great work Iain :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Webber said:


> I am another member who has been doing some logging with this new software from Iain.
> 
> As shown there are a lot of technical changes in the background with the new software, and from an end user perspective it has made a real difference. I have a stage 4 car with downpipes, and I echo what has already been said about smoothness, combined with the new transmission map the car is very smooth indeed! It is a very noticeable difference straight away. It does also seem that smoke has been reduced further too.
> 
> ...


New tranny map??


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

sumo69 said:


> New tranny map??


Well I assume its new... It's the LC6 Gearbox software.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

*SCD Llanbedr*



Webber said:


> Well I assume its new... It's the LC6 Gearbox software.


Lichfields are coming to Llanbedr Airfield on Sunday, so it may be worth asking them if they could pop the new map on then!!

Not you Webber....coz you can't come.....now what was that 80's song.........oh yeah!...:flame::smokin:

see ya soon mate!!


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Lichfields are coming to Llanbedr Airfield on Sunday, so it may be worth asking them if they could pop the new map on then!!
> 
> Not you Webber....coz you can't come.....now what was that 80's song.........oh yeah!...:flame::smokin:
> 
> see ya soon mate!!


:bawling: Just rub it in why don't you Nige......

P.s. The main reason for me putting on these updated maps is because I can't have you pulling away from me again. I think these new maps will have me faster than you again :squintdan


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> Lichfields are coming to Llanbedr Airfield on Sunday, so it may be worth asking them if they could pop the new map on then!!
> 
> Not you Webber....coz you can't come.....now what was that 80's song.........oh yeah!...:flame::smokin:
> 
> see ya soon mate!!


It would be interesting to do some runs on the base map and then further runs once as comparison once Ian has sprinkled the ECU with his magic. No pressure LOL


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Iain

Can you send the LC6 to load via the cable?

If not, see you at the weekend and you can do it then whilst you tweak my ECUTEK!!

David


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not sure the new ECUTEK map is quite as simple as the previous tweaks or 'ah this is a Stage 4 with 'x' exhaust' I can put on the latest, I think it'll be much more detailed to individual cars and need a good 30 min set up on the road.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

As above. I think this will need individual tweaking rather than a load on map


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

On my fourth programme from Iain and each one is more refined. The maps have to be tailored to the vehicle in order to get the optimum performance.

Now I am nearly there and sent the data logging file (4th) just a few minutes ago. No doubt I will get another back with a few more tweaks and by Abersoch I should have a map totally tailored to the car.

The only issue I now have is my brakes. I know I am very hard on them and abuse them beyond reason, but I seriously need new discs all round (rears cracked as well). They won't be done before the Day on the Runway but will be by Silverstone on May 6th. Apparently we have a good run off at Abersoch:nervous:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

It's 0.7 mile run-off but even then it's not like you've got to stop, just slow for the end bend I guess.

I spoke to Litchfield earlier and Iain was busy in a meeting, I'm having my yellow top battery fitted as my OEM one is 3 years+ old and the moment temperatures drop it wants to fail and was going to speak to him this afternoon whether he can map on the Saturday.

Conflicting posts though on forum, somewhere I read he wouldn't be around on the Saturday but was told earlier he would be and now I've heard they'll actually be at the SCD on Sunday? not sure on that though but will ask later on.

On my last map 3-4 weeks ago when I drove away I must say though my car felt like it gained massive amounts of power. I do hope when this new one goes on and it's tweaked it doesn't lose any of that. Although I'll question why my eco map and race map boost the same, before my last one my eco map wouldn't let me adjust boost anywhere near as high as my race mode I think I mentioned that at Silverstone. 

Loving the car at the moment though especially the drive the weekend just gone only issue I have at the moment is I had an issue of being followed yesterday and an attempted theft (car jack) on the car so at present it's under lock and key away from my work and home as it terrified me. 

Thankfully the vehicle in question was a old shape Ford Galaxy which meant I didn't have to much issue getting away but they had the added benefit of no concern for other road users so were content on driving head on towards cars which meant all be it I was in the GT-R till I got to a bypass near mine it was pretty scary. If I'd been stopped on the bypass I'd have been looking at a hefty driving ban for the speeds I was doing I imagine I wouldn't of got much sympathy for speeding...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a frightening experience Andy and it was a good thing you put your foot down.

I am also unsure whether Iain is coming to the SCD event, but it would be great if he was. 

The new software is so very different to the old, and initially I thought Iain had taken all my power away. Then after several bits of logging and new maps, the car is back. Some more fine tuning mid range and we will have an extremely usable car for both road and track.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Iain just confirmed to me he will be at the SCD event on Sunday as wants to support the customers he has there which is pretty nice. 

Really looking forward to the event only 1 thing that might put a bit of a downer on the event is the weather but thats out of everyones control. At present BBC is saying it'll be around 9c and fairly sunny so it must be true


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the attempted car jacking. Such a shame that we have to be so careful these days.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Iain also told me he was attending though I wont quote what he said when he realised where he had to get to for 9am on a Sunday - lets just say its the first time I heard him say a certain 4 letter word starting with F!!!!

David


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Jesus Andy - just really glad you ok - did you manage to get any license plates (I assume you were far too busy concentrating on getting away) or anything? Whereabouts are you in country as never seen or heard about that happening.

Main thing is you are alright - I expect you would have got sympathy for trying to get away - I suspect the only thing chance they get is by driving recklessly - dual carriageway the only thing they could use to catch you is a 12C or Veyron.....


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

EAndy said:


> Iain just confirmed to me he will be at the SCD event on Sunday as wants to support the customers he has there which is pretty nice.
> 
> Really looking forward to the event only 1 thing that might put a bit of a downer on the event is the weather but thats out of everyones control. At present BBC is saying it'll be around 9c and fairly sunny so it must be true


Ouch - early morning for him! I am going to wait and bring my ECUTek cable and laptop with me and upload new V3 there and do the live mapping and tuning with Iain. Now that is customer service! He will be cursing us all at 5 AM on Sunday I guess.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Oooh I wonder if I could buy a map off him whilst I'm there


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> Oooh I wonder if I could buy a map off him whilst I'm there


I'd give him a call mate.

I've already got a stage II but he's bringing an ecutek cable across for me and going to install the new stuff and do some logs on the day :thumbsup:

Iain = Legend :bowdown1:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got the cable and laptop already... can ask away indeed! I'll give him a tinkle.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Rog

Same here - there are 2 shorter runways that I hope we will be allowed to use for live mapping.

I may get chance tomorrow to do a couple of logs asuuming WLMG have my car ready and that Iain can do some tweaks during the day - it needs 4/5 goes apparently to perfect so Iain will be busy!

David


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Rog
> 
> Same here - there are 2 shorter runways that I hope we will be allowed to use for live mapping.
> 
> ...


Yep apparently so - damn good idea on smaller runs if we can be allowed.

I think we need to get Iain a large token of appreciation giving up a Sunday with family and doing all this as a 'free' service - it most certainly well above and beyond.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

dont think Iain will mind he cant get enough of GTR's, think token of appreciation should go to Jenny for letting him out lol.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> I think we need to get Iain a large token of appreciation giving up a Sunday with family and doing all this as a 'free' service - it most certainly well above and beyond.


Get real. If I was Iain, I'd be attending to make sure the equiv GTC/SVM packages aren't handing me the arse. A comparable event like this......you can see what the posts are going to be already.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Spoke to Iain this morning and he is absolutely flat out. Sent my 5th map log to him for some more fine tuning at 8am. I agree that Jenny deserves a medal putting up with Iain!

When it is finely tuned to the car it will be awesome. I think the issues with this new upgraded software from Ecutek is that it takes a little more time, patience and logging to get it spot on. Perhaps he is using me to help all of you, so if that is the case then a small magnum of 1976 Chateau Latour Grand Cru would be my tipple from all you EcuTek fans:smokin:

See you all in Wales as we appear to be alone going up from Chipping Norton unless anyone else is coming from that area.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Get real. If I was Iain, I'd be attending to make sure the equiv GTC/SVM packages aren't handing me the arse. A comparable event like this......you can see what the posts are going to be already.


Don't think any Litcho customers care a jot (I certainly don't) - SVM and Litchfield are very well defined and totally different in their approach. Both do very different things in the same arena and both equally well. I don't know a Litchfield customer who gives a monkeys (no one is getting asses handed to them on comparable cars nor, I think, would anyone change tuner on the basis of 0.5 seconds or 3 MPH) nor an SVM one vice versa. All I care about is having fun, meeting people and having a great day with fellow petrol heads and then a car I can drive 200 miles home again afterwards.

Personally giving up a Sunday when you can remote tune is something I, as a customer of his, appreciate and am sure others do too.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Spoke to Iain this morning and he is absolutely flat out. Sent my 5th map log to him for some more fine tuning at 8am. I agree that Jenny deserves a medal putting up with Iain!
> 
> When it is finely tuned to the car it will be awesome. I think the issues with this new upgraded software from Ecutek is that it takes a little more time, patience and logging to get it spot on. Perhaps he is using me to help all of you, so if that is the case then a small magnum of 1976 Chateau Latour Grand Cru would be my tipple from all you EcuTek fans:smokin:
> 
> See you all in Wales as we appear to be alone going up from Chipping Norton unless anyone else is coming from that area.


Er that is about the same money as getting the Litchfield suspension kit haha! But if you insist on buying...


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Excellent, mine is already booked to come in next week


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

I think its time for a bit of tunning, i'm going to book myself into Litchfields for Ecutek & intakes


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Er that is about the same money as getting the Litchfield suspension kit haha! But if you insist on buying...


Rog, you computer geeks never understand the etiquette of giving. Your brain ecu gets scrambled and there is no OBD2 port attached to correct it:chuckle:

As you know, we always give as members of the GTROC rather than take.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Don't think any Litcho customers care a jot (I certainly don't) - SVM and Litchfield are very well defined and totally different in their approach. Both do very different things in the same arena and both equally well. I don't know a Litchfield customer who gives a monkeys (no one is getting asses handed to them on comparable cars nor, I think, would anyone change tuner on the basis of 0.5 seconds or 3 MPH) nor an SVM one vice versa. All I care about is having fun, meeting people and having a great day with fellow petrol heads and then a car I can drive 200 miles home again afterwards.
> 
> Personally giving up a Sunday when you can remote tune is something I, as a customer of his, appreciate and am sure others do too.


Well as a customer of neither, I personally am looking forward in seeing a Stage 4 vs SVM ?? on YouTube, I think other potential buyers might too. Both companies have a great rep, apart from location what else are you buying into.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

ROG350Z said:


> Don't think any Litcho customers care a jot (I certainly don't) - SVM and Litchfield are very well defined and totally different in their approach. Both do very different things in the same arena and both equally well. I don't know a Litchfield customer who gives a monkeys (no one is getting asses handed to them on comparable cars nor, I think, would anyone change tuner on the basis of 0.5 seconds or 3 MPH) nor an SVM one vice versa. All I care about is having fun, meeting people and having a great day with fellow petrol heads and then a car I can drive 200 miles home again afterwards.
> 
> Personally giving up a Sunday when you can remote tune is something I, as a customer of his, appreciate and am sure others do too.


This.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Well as a customer of neither, I personally am looking forward in seeing a Stage 4 vs SVM ?? on YouTube, I think other potential buyers might too. Both companies have a great rep, apart from location what else are you buying into.


Location irrelevant - Litchfield 2 hours + further for me. Understand you wanting to see head to head but I believe they are servicing two totally separate markets - SVM doing the big power, pushing the envelope and breaking things (you have to to do what John Hanton etc are doing) using Cobb and Litchfield doing things like suspension engineering, Michelin relationship, Ring testing and track stuff. Obviously not clear distinctions both doing great jobs.

As for head to head - simply makes no difference to my life ;-) I am quite comfortable driving what I drive and if SVM 'beat' me well jolly well done.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, let's not let this thread degenerate as so many others have done.
I'm really looking forward to Sunday, seeing cars of all marques as well as what each owner has done in conjunction with their tuner; no matter who that may be.

Protegimus


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

ChuckUK said:


> Well as a customer of neither, I personally am looking forward in seeing a Stage 4 vs SVM ?? on YouTube, I think other potential buyers might too. Both companies have a great rep, apart from location what else are you buying into.


I'll do that. What would you like? Drag, 0-60, Circuit or top speed? Happy to do any and may the chips fall where they may!

Anyone want to partake in a Coombe day with an SVM car and we can do laptimes. I'll even switch back to the Ecutek for the day.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Protegimus said:


> Yes, let's not let this thread degenerate as so many others have done.
> I'm really looking forward to Sunday, seeing cars of all marques as well as what each owner has done in conjunction with their tuner; no matter who that may be.
> 
> Protegimus


+1 lets just enjoy the day


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol i thought it was GTR's vs other super car's not svm vs litchfield. not to mention racing same spec gt-r's from different companies will only show difference in the maps on the car's. then again one could argue the slower car is running a less risky map etc etc....there's no end to it.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

sumo69 said:


> Iain also told me he was attending though I wont quote what he said when he realised where he had to get to for 9am on a Sunday - lets just say its the first time I heard him say a certain 4 letter word starting with F!!!!
> 
> David


What's wrong with Fords?:wavey:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Impossible said:


> lol i thought it was GTR's vs other super car's not svm vs litchfield. not to mention racing same spec gt-r's from different companies will only show difference in the maps on the car's. then again one could argue the slower car is running a less risky map etc etc....there's no end to it.


I agree mate. I'm going for team GTR and wan to run against some lovely Supercars


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Protegimus said:


> Yes, let's not let this thread degenerate as so many others have done.
> I'm really looking forward to Sunday, seeing cars of all marques as well as what each owner has done in conjunction with their tuner; no matter who that may be.
> 
> Protegimus


Hear hear - can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Talking about tuning specialists etc, I was at Aldershot HPC and all they had to say was negative, and mentioned that a lot of cars come back from a tuning specialists, to be rectified. However I have heard nothing but positive things. I think they are worried that these specialists, have taken away a lot of their business, I bet he couldn't justify his reasons.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote from Ian:
" For example Stage 1 performance will increase to around 580bhp with a torque increase throughout the rev range."

Does this effectively make Stage 3 redundant? Assuming a stage 2 moves to 600bhp, at which point the injectors will be maxed out?


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what stage 4 might go to?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Spoke to Iain this morning and he is absolutely flat out. Sent my 5th map log to him for some more fine tuning at 8am. I agree that Jenny deserves a medal putting up with Iain!
> 
> When it is finely tuned to the car it will be awesome. I think the issues with this new upgraded software from Ecutek is that it takes a little more time, patience and logging to get it spot on. Perhaps he is using me to help all of you, so if that is the case then a small magnum of 1976 Chateau Latour Grand Cru would be my tipple from all you EcuTek fans:smokin:
> 
> See you all in Wales as we appear to be alone going up from Chipping Norton unless anyone else is coming from that area.


I'm coming from Woodstock but not sure if taking GTR or BMW yet as got a fair few cars to map and doubt I will get to use GTR on runway


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm now on my 4th map, car is stage 4 with dowpipes, and it feels very strong now! I was doing some more data logging last night and the car pulls noticeably better with each new map. And as mentioned previously it is way smoother to drive normally now too.

In terms of BHP I can't comment as I have no way of measuring. But it feels great!


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Paul_G said:


> Quote from Ian:
> " For example Stage 1 performance will increase to around 580bhp with a torque increase throughout the rev range."
> 
> Does this effectively make Stage 3 redundant? Assuming a stage 2 moves to 600bhp, at which point the injectors will be maxed out?


It's stage 3 i'm thinking of going for, meaybe i'd be better off with stage 2 and upgrading to 4 if I ever feel the need ...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ryan.g said:


> I'm coming from Woodstock but not sure if taking GTR or BMW yet as got a fair few cars to map and doubt I will get to use GTR on runway


I will be leaving about 10.30am - 11.00am from Chippy. Cpold meet up at the roundabout where the Shell garage is being rebuilt and Wheelers used car centre opposite?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

This is not about who or what GT-R is fastest and by what tuners, it is about the GT-R's wacking the competition.

Whether we are SVM or Litchfield or Arthur Daly tuned, it doesn't matter as this is a fantastic fun day out with like minded petrol heads all getting together in one place.

Best way to spend a weekend and may the GT-R's rise to the top:flame:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> This is not about who or what GT-R is fastest and by what tuners, it is about the GT-R's wacking the competition.
> 
> Whether we are SVM or Litchfield or Arthur Daly tuned, it doesn't matter as this is a fantastic fun day out with like minded petrol heads all getting together in one place.
> 
> Best way to spend a weekend and may the GT-R's rise to the top:flame:


Bravo ;-)


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I hope you boys are going to get some decent vids up after this event. Would have loved to have been there but can't make it.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

mickv said:


> I hope you boys are going to get some decent vids up after this event. Would have loved to have been there but can't make it.


The event is being filmed professionally and there may be some V Box footage if allowed.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> The event is being filmed professionally and there may be some V Box footage if allowed.


Unfortunately the preperation for filming and additional shooting means that we wont be able to use the additional runways for tuning.:chairshot:chairshot

The good news is that Iain is ironing out most of the foibles with V3 in the past few days and is confident that 2 or 3 runs with him in the passenger seat will get the job done - heres hoping!

See you tomorrow!

David


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Unfortunately the preperation for filming and additional shooting means that we wont be able to use the additional runways for tuning.:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> The good news is that Iain is ironing out most of the foibles with V3 in the past few days and is confident that 2 or 3 runs with him in the passenger seat will get the job done - heres hoping!
> 
> ...


My car is now sorted thanks to Iain. For the very fine tuning it has taken a few revisions and a lot of logging. 

I am happy to venture towards the land of Wales with confidence that my car will be as good as it can be with the state of tune I have blessed it with.


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

sumo69 said:


> Unfortunately the preperation for filming and additional shooting means that we wont be able to use the additional runways for tuning.:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> The good news is that Iain is ironing out most of the foibles with V3 in the past few days and is confident that 2 or 3 runs with him in the passenger seat will get the job done - heres hoping!
> 
> ...


That's correct, although there's no reason why you can't use the mile strip for this purpose... In future with a bit more notice, we can try and accommodate this :thumbsup:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Well that was a long couple of weeks! 

Vanos, Ecutek have the knock indicator working in our Beta software, they had some issues with some ECU differences but this has been sorted. It has not been high up our wish list but will get a update on when we can release it.
Valet / Anti Thefty mode is not something we have used as I can imagine lots of out of hours call when customers forgot their security pin! We can make one of the maps so that the car barely drives.

We updated quite a few cars at the SCD in Wales yesterday and everyone was really pleased with the improvements. Lots of really good high speed data from the run way which we're going through. The exciting thing is there will be more to come from both the current tunes and futures feature updates 

Regards

Iain


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> We updated quite a few cars at the SCD in Wales yesterday and everyone was really pleased with the improvements. Lots of really good high speed data from the run way which we're going through.


You did indeed and it is running great - significant improvement in fuel economy on run home too! Thanks again for all the time out yesterday and apologies to Jenny.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Great job Iain.

I could see a good difference between both our runs before and after ROG350Z switched to v3. 

I didn't feel the need to do any more revisions on the day as it felt quite good and it was more the take off traction that was slowing me down. 

great meeting you Rog was lots of fun and hope to see you at the next event.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Likewise - sure mine is 95% sorted but Iain has the log from the last run to look over.

Will do some on road logs as well for review.

Used the 97 Octane map on 1.0 bar for my overtaking on the wet welsh roads on the way home.

D


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Iain, I think you did a fabulous job on my car. To achieve a sub 6 second 0-100 was beyond my expectations.

But as you know, if you have that new map from my last download, I will install it and give you a data log back.

If you can achieve that with stage 4 with down pipes, what can you get from stage 5? I think the only area where my car would improve is at the top end as I was running out of puff at about 185 mph and the stage 5's were passing me at that point.

Great day and thank Jenny for letting you out:chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

To achieve a sub 6 sec run to one hundred on a Stage 4 car is very impressive John :thumbsup: When I watched your car launch it really did hook up very well. Must be all those gentle miles on the clock! 

I have been looking through some of the logs and will spend more time on them tonight but there is a couple of things that can be tweaked at high speed.

Sounds like I better hurry up with the traction control option 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ditto all of the above.
Coming from a previous generation map to the current one, it's just so much smoother. Journey home was a pleasure! Feels more eager - not that it didn't before!
Cheers, Iain.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

John, which 102 RON fuel are you using and is all the development work Iain is doing on your map aimed at providing a dedicated switchable high grade fuel map, or is it transferable to V-Power/Momentum99 that most of us will be using?

All the comments regarding smoothness are absolutely spot-on; even confirmed by a passenger in my car so not a result of placebo pills.
Also had much better long run fuel consumption on the journey back from Wales, which I expect is a direct result of the higher resolution load map(s).
Curiously, I did experience some of the LC2 esque 'hunting' of the clutch engagement point as I pulled out of the street at low speed with 90 degree turn this morning when cold - anyone else had that?
I'll have to check which transmission map I'm on - is this listed somewhere in the ECUtek software?

Protegimus


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Protegimus said:


> John, which 102 RON fuel are you using and is all the development work Iain is doing on your map aimed at providing a dedicated switchable high grade fuel map?
> 
> Protegimus


I am using the liquid gold from Silverstone but talking to Jeff Ludgate ref a barrel of 104 RON that has the right additives and lubricants for the R35, and it will be cheaper than the Gulf 102 (which isn't actually Gulf anyhow).

Iain is perfecting all the maps, the 95, 97, 99, and 101 RON maps. Clearly yesterday he was working just on the 101 but I am data logging for all of them given time. 

I believe the most usable maps from Iain will be the 97 and 99 maps for 99% of users. Having said that, I have had numerous pm's about the 102 that I was using as it clearly gave me an edge over other Stage 4 users.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Was pleased with how my car did regardless my unexpected issues unrelated to anyone UK wise 

What I would say as well is if you look at this video you can see how much smoke there is now on a Stage 4 car. NONE so really pleased with that especially!

GT-R Run - YouTube

Before that map, ie. a week ago you'd have just seem plumes of black smoke from my car.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

EAndy said:


> Was pleased with how my car did regardless my unexpected issues unrelated to anyone UK wise
> 
> What I would say as well is if you look at this video you can see how much smoke there is now on a Stage 4 car. NONE so really pleased with that especially!
> 
> ...


But does less smoke come at the compromise of less power, its maybe why the new V3 is a little flat to begin with and requires so much fine tuning?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't think so mate. I'm not on V3 yet but did get the less sooty map about 4 weeks a go I think. Anyways, my car actually felt a lot more responsive and my bum dyno defo says it beefier.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Good old bum dyno  (P.s hope your cars ok saucy after the selector fork mishap. Was looking forward to meeting you out on the runway but unfortunately our paths never crossed!)

Mine definately feels smoother and i would say a little 'beefier'. Big thanks to Iain for coming down on the day and getting it all sorted out. Has saved me doing some potentially licence losing logs out on the road 

Can't say i was ever bothered by smoke out of the rear before so can't really comment on that but i know it's more of an issue for the stage IV guys. Although it all bodes well for when i head down that route. Have decided that i need stage IV in my life after yesterday. Seems like everybody's at it!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> But does less smoke come at the compromise of less power, its maybe why the new V3 is a little flat to begin with and requires so much fine tuning?


Interesting comment and I think perhaps the 'base' map you put on is very conservative (and rightly so IMHO) - I ran my first two runs on the custom ECUTek 2 just to see and once I put the ECUTek 3 on (and remembered to put it into damn 99 mode) it was 'flatter' to begin with but then ran about 2-4 MPH faster on runs in similar conditions once tweaked. Still working on it but on the run home on the road it felt more 'muscular' if that can be a correct analysis.

It certainly made a huge difference on fuel economy so I think that points to a lot better injector control (with my limited knowledge) and appears less smoke. Will keep you all posted as I get my next update in a couple of weekends time when back home.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I am using the liquid gold from Silverstone but talking to Jeff Ludgate ref a barrel of 104 RON that has the right additives and lubricants for the R35, and it will be cheaper than the Gulf 102 (which isn't actually Gulf anyhow).
> 
> Iain is perfecting all the maps, the 95, 97, 99, and 101 RON maps. Clearly yesterday he was working just on the 101 but I am data logging for all of them given time.
> 
> I believe the most usable maps from Iain will be the 97 and 99 maps for 99% of users. Having said that, I have had numerous pm's about the 102 that I was using as it clearly gave me an edge over other Stage 4 users.


Awesome - get that sorted for Asda day sir!! Extra £5 a lap for cars running race fuel to charity?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, definitely concur with the better fuel economy, mine is now at half a tank and still reporting 200 mile range left! Considering I've already done 160miles already, that's the best it's ever been! Even when stock it was at best 275miles. 

Thanks Iain for tons of power & excellent fuel economy to boot, is a lot less sooty now too, where the previous ecutek v2 was very sooty after even a small blast.
:flame:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The reason the new update will feel a little underwhelming at first is because almost everyone had their cars custom tuned here before so I'd like to think the previous maps were good and offered maximum performance (within our limits). Because there are so many fundamental changes with the new software we have to start a few steps back just to be on the safe side and more so with remote tuning. It doesn't take long to get the cars up to full speed especially if we are tuning them here 

Mapping for higher Octane fuel is not problem but to get the best out of it you will need a custom tune for your chosen fuel.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just uploaded my first update to my stage 3 software since I first received the beta version. It was a major refresh as the upload took a good five mins. I thought people were overstating things a bit about the smoothness but the car can only be described as silky compared to before.

I don't understand why it would be any smoother than stock but it does seem to be. Placebo effect maybe?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought you'd like it 

The previous beta you had before had the custom boost control and extra maps. This version has the new larger maps, new SD tables and revised load calculations. Wait to we do a few logs and revisions and I think you will be really pleased


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is the smoothness a placebo effect?

I ask because surely the custom maps can't be better than the stock maps that Nissan would have specced for the stock ecu, or is it more that with the mods in place the changes the custom maps allow the car to be better tuned to the mods?


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Will this new software make any difference to a car just with a stage 1 upgrade as mine is? Or is it really just noticeable for stages 4-5?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Glennyboy said:


> Will this new software make any difference to a car just with a stage 1 upgrade as mine is? Or is it really just noticeable for stages 4-5?


It should improve them all across the range.

Looking forward to the third version on my stage 2, but so happy with version 2 at the moment I'll wait for others to do all the test runs and logging before I upgrade.

Going from v1 to v2 practically eliminated the smoke, so I'm happy.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

I have just loaded the latest Ecutek map software from Ian, with new injectors etc. I'm still in the process of logging and testing, but so far I'm very impressed. No black smoke, smooth and very nice boost control. 

My car is white, every time I floored it before I had to wash the rear bumper and boot lid, a right pain. 

Subject to sorting pc trouble and time I'm hoping to get it sorted by the end of the week. 

Jason


----------



## LUKEHANDLEY (Apr 27, 2011)

Had mine done by Iain today, big difference, no smoke, much smoother than previous,

All for free, and the previous owner had the stage one, so I've never paid Iain a penny and he still spent over an hour mapping my car

Top bloke


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Iain,

Don't want to push it but is the traction control on the horizon and a hopeful or is it in beta stage?

Do we know how it will integrate with the OEM VDC?


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Do we know how it will integrate with the OEM VDC?


I really wish I knew what this meant :nervous:


----------



## ozzy1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hes asking how the new traction control that comes as part of the ECUtek update will work with nissans traction control system, I assume.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

2.65 0-60 and you want to improve the traction control?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Glenn, the new updates will work well on a Stage 1 car, you have the additional fuel maps and it'll be a bit smoother and more powerful (circa 10bhp).
Nice to meet you Luke I'm pleased you like the update 

Traction control is in Beta stage at the moment; I have it working pretty well in a straight line but want to have some steering angle and G input which is being looked into. We have made arrangements to go to Mira once ready. I don't want to put an ETA on it at the moment as lots will change in the coming weeks.

Will, I should never have mentioned it to Adam, you know how he likes to be the first with new stuff


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Just under 4 weeks and my cars with you Iain. Cant wait.

Big thanks again to you and the guys for putting up with all my phone calls.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> Traction control is in Beta stage at the moment; I have it working pretty well in a straight line but want to have some steering angle and G input which is being looked into. We have made arrangements to go to Mira once ready. I don't want to put an ETA on it at the moment as lots will change in the coming weeks.
> 
> Will, I should never have mentioned it to Adam, you know how he likes to be the first with new stuff


Are the extra TC inputs required, or can they just replace the oem code that closes the throttles to reduce torque with faster ignition cut?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Reason I ask, isn't VDC already looking at those inputs?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

willgts said:


> 2.65 0-60 and you want to improve the traction control?


If a veyron can do 2.5 then there's room for improvement!

Ecutek traction should be better than stock because it can do ignition cut whilst keeping throttles open.

Am not so bothered about improving traction control performance for anything other than straight line launching.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Glenn, the new updates will work well on a Stage 1 car, you have the additional fuel maps and it'll be a bit smoother and more powerful (circa 10bhp).
> Nice to meet you Luke I'm pleased you like the update
> 
> Traction control is in Beta stage at the moment; I have it working pretty well in a straight line but want to have some steering angle and G input which is being looked into. We have made arrangements to go to Mira once ready. I don't want to put an ETA on it at the moment as lots will change in the coming weeks.
> ...


That's good to know : ) I best tap Sly up sharpish in case another runway day is sorted soon lol. I was well impressed with just my less soot map so interested to seethe difference wit the V3. Thanks for all your work into Iain :bowdown1:


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Ecutek traction should be better than stock because it can do ignition cut whilst keeping throttles open.


 Wow, that would be great,would sound like rolling antilag (not sure the turbos would like it though).


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Service and Stage 1 update today, thanks Iain and everyone at litchfield's, the drive home was a blast worth the trip.:clap:

Any idea on what torque the stage one is??


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

a session on a RR would answer that. Would be speculation otherwise


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

As above but 550-560lb/ft would be close


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

*Stage 2 - Feeling Good*

Greetings,

As an update, this weekend trip to Litchfield's and I was impressed first by the range of cars on his premises, and the feedback from customers whilst there. As for my Stage 2, well it's another car electronically and drives smoother, more responsive, now have a bigger smile when hitting the accelerator. It was well worth the wait, appreciate the instructions and guidance in terms of using the Boost Gauge, to select the correct fuel map. Managed to sort the rattle, as a friend tightened the Heat Plate under exhaust. See you soon for a service and warranty, best regards Kamil


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Question on the EcuTek. Does the stock ECU have the ability to have a switchable output added I.e set a condition in the Ecutek mapping to trigger an exhaust valve to open?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Think you'd have to sacrifice a low priority output but suspect it will be possible.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought there was a way to do that without an ecu tune?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> I thought there was a way to do that without an ecu tune?


Of course there, it's called a switch 

What Johnny is looking at is a way to only have the valve open when certain maps are in use and under certain engine parameters.

The other way to do this is a canbus piggy back but then there's a lot more hassle setting it up. Using a programmable Ecutek output would work very well.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> Question on the EcuTek. Does the stock ECU have the ability to have a switchable output added I.e set a condition in the Ecutek mapping to trigger an exhaust valve to open?




Im thinking syvecs.


The soot issue will mess uo the valve in a few week i hear. Happy to leave mine 'jammed' on open ;(


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

theres a way to do it without a switch. iirc there are exhaust systems that open a valve at different rpms without ecu tuned software. there are other systems that also operate on this type of principle iirc.

Sound is controlled with the throttle input for instance. example Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com | Garage Yawata Street Special Dual Sound Exhaust
vids dont work anymore.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great day at Litchfields yesterday, Iain updated Ecutek to V3 and with some map adjustment,dialled out some of the infamous ID soot.
More to come but a big improvement


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Main benefit is much higher map resolution.

To the old Subaru or e&o boys, it's like going from a link ecu to a gems/autronic/motec etc.

So much smoother!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Verinder1984 said:


> Im thinking syvecs.
> 
> 
> The soot issue will mess uo the valve in a few week i hear. Happy to leave mine 'jammed' on open ;(


No problems with mine yet, been using my car almost daily, but then I don't get any soot.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Now I have the 90mm Milltek fitted and the new software to suit I have noticably less soot than before which is a bonus, there still is some of course. 
I may be missing it on here but is there anywhere with a how to guide about the switchable maps, valet mode and any other new features that my old 2011 map didn't have ?
J


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You need the water temp display on. In mine it's screen b. hold cancel and the number will change. Mine has 95,97, 99 and 100. Cruise control up and down switches between them. In my case 99 and 100 are both 99 Ron maps.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Perfect, will give it a try. 
I don't suppose I will use lower octane day to day but if I go on a road trip it makes sense. 
I think I seen an American Youtube vid on the valet mode, I'm lucky now with who will be working on my car I wont need it but will need to get this steering lock changed at a "specialist" 
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats me in the car and given it a try. 
Does it always revert back to 95 or have I been driving about on the 95 map since the new software ?
I might be in for a nice surprise :chuckle:
J


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Is there an option to have eg one 95 map, two 99 maps with different boost levels and the 100 map?

Or is it all pretty much set to 95, 97, 99 and 100?

Can you the boost levels on each?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

With me hardly been out in the car since it came out of hibernation I've been raving about how good the MPSS are but saying I never really noticed much difference in power with the new mods, I thought this was just with the car being so fast it was hard to notice the increase and was happy enough. 
The 95 oct. map only has 1 bar of boost so its been slower since the new software than it was before. 
I'm on the 99 oct. one now though and what a difference :clap:
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Is there an option to have eg one 95 map, two 99 maps with different boost levels and the 100 map?
> 
> Or is it all pretty much set to 95, 97, 99 and 100?
> 
> Can you the boost levels on each?


The 95 oct. one on my car wont go past 1 bar, I would imagine Iain could give you different options. 
J


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

KAT said:


> Thats me in the car and given it a try.
> Does it always revert back to 95 or have I been driving about on the 95 map since the new software ?
> I might be in for a nice surprise :chuckle:
> J


Yes, it will stay in the same mode when next starting the car, the up/down on the steering wheel also adjusts th boost level too, can be down on the fly, although 95/97 might be limited to 0.5/0.7 bar. 99/100 should be around 1.2bar (on std turbos).


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Tin said:


> Yes, it will stay in the same mode when next starting the car, the up/down on the steering wheel also adjusts th boost level too, can be down on the fly, although 95/97 might be limited to 0.5/0.7 bar. 99/100 should be around 1.2bar (on std turbos).


I'm maybe mixing up thinking its showing 1 bar at 95, will have to check tomorrow. 
J


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Is there an option to have eg one 95 map, two 99 maps with different boost levels and the 100 map?
> 
> Or is it all pretty much set to 95, 97, 99 and 100?
> 
> Can you the boost levels on each?


I believe the base parameters are changeable,so yes in principle i think you could have two 99 maps with different max boost levels in each..I`m sure Iain would clarify this.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lower octane maps do have lower boost limits.

99 and 100 are the same map in my car with slightly different valve timing. I think of the maps as 1,2,3 and 4 instead of octane level.

Worth asking Iain what yours are set to.


----------

